# BDing during IUI



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

We're just starting our first IUI cycle.  I'm due to start taking my course of Clomid tomorrow. Should we refrain from BDing / use protection until after the insemination? The nurse said to use protection until immediately post IUI then we can go at it like rabbits!   But I'm not sure I heard her right...  Is that right?! 

Many thanks

K


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi keh,

That's right, nurse said that it is to be encouraged


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you RubyC! Do you know why that is?


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

She said it can help to have a positive bond with your other half, and the endorphins make you feel good! Positivity all round let's hope it helps !   
Xx


----------



## KEH (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry - I meant do you know why we are only allowed protected BDing rather than unprotected? But TOTALLY get the positivity reasons for protected BDing! Thank you very much for your replies x


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm I don't know, it was never mentioned at my clinic, but at a guess maybe it's best for the iui sperm to have a clearer route through? X


----------

